# My Mice!



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I had 6 mice up until recently, but sadly three of them have died due to illness or old age. I've decided that these remaining three will be my last ones, and then I'm just having rats. 
Here they are: 
This is Lucy, but I've always called her Squirrely due to her agouti coat. She's been through a lot of health issues, and at one point she withered away to the point where I thought she was going to die, but she's hanging in there! She's my little rope climber/explorer. She's always looking for something to grab on to, whenever I clean their cage she will reach up and try to grab on to my finger. I can't turn my back on her too long during free time or else she will jump off the table and run around. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...A-F5E6-41F3-B457-D77F379AD7BB_zpsvsbocgmd.jpg

This is Sylvia. She's one of my prettiest girls, I just love her silvery-grey coat. She's a satin, and by far the most calm and lady like of the bunch. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...F-3F0A-4F26-8A32-F02447BC7755_zps6pmb3ohe.jpg

And this is Molly, otherwise known as Black Beast or BB for short. Now there's a reason why we call her that. Obviously black because she's a black mouse, but beast because she's very muscular and athletic and by far the most robust of the bunch. She's also the largest. She's not really into being held or touched, just exercising. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...6-D356-4049-9C30-8A040DB83368_zpsiverycr7.jpg




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww they are cute! I like having mice around but I also really enjoy my rats a lot more. I mostly like mice just to sort of watch them if that makes sense... sort of like fish. None of my mice have ever really loved to be picked up or held, but I like watching them run around on their wheel and nibble food and dig in the bedding and such. Recently I've been letting my boy mouse run around in my rat-proofed bathroom and I think he honestly hates it so I'm going to stop. He's always afraid of me poor thing ): 

Anyway, sorry to hear you've lost 3 little mice from your bunch. The other girls look so cute!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I like rats more too, just because they're easier to handle and a lot more interactive. Some of my mice are they fish type who just want to be looked at but not touched, but others I've had have been all about getting out of the cage and playing with me. My most interactive mouse Tilly would let me pick her right up and would hold still and just let me scratch her back. I would take her places on my shoulder just like a rat  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

Rats just seem to be easier to tame then mice. Most of my mice are pretty wild as they have a wide range natured themed cage and I like to let them be in that wild and free state. mice are sensitive and fearful creatures by nature so when you finally have a bond its very rewarding. I don't have a favorite animal I need both mice and rats but I like different things about them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

franticfur said:


> Rats just seem to be easier to tame then mice. Most of my mice are pretty wild as they have a wide range natured themed cage and I like to let them be in that wild and free state. mice are sensitive and fearful creatures by nature so when you finally have a bond its very rewarding. I don't have a favorite animal I need both mice and rats but I like different things about them.


What do you mean a nature themed cage? That sounds interesting. Could you post a picture? My cage for my mice is mostly just tunnels and wheels and a hammock and climbing cube. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

Natured theme cage. It has a tree they climb and they have fake grass carpeting that removes and I try to put only wood based houses and such to make it look wild. I think you can see one of the mice in there for scale. So thats natured theme as opposed to my girlie theme cage here.












Sorry for not detailed photos.


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

Funny thing about the house though i forgot to mention ;D
It has a wheel on the side for the water to pour down through and spin because its designed for fish but my younger mice use it as a wheel


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a really cool idea, I wish I had something like that as one of my mice loves to climb, but unfortunately my bin cage isn't tall enough 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

We just got a male mouse named Mocha, he is the sweetest little dude ever but extreamly shy. He has only been with us a week and the only time I can pet him is when he is running on his saucer "wheel". I had planned for the "boy mouse odor" but wowza is he a stinker! He actually smells worse than our two male rats did when they were with us (both passed about 5 years back). Cleaning his wheel every day helps a lot as he tends to poo while he runs (talk about talented!). My son and I have been having a ball making him popsicle stick houses, ladders and other goodies! Picture to follow, he is sleeping right now...


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

We just got a male mouse named Mocha, he is the sweetest little dude ever but extreamly shy. He has only been with us a week and the only time I can pet him is when he is running on his saucer "wheel". I had planned for the "boy mouse odor" but wowza is he a stinker! He actually smells worse than our two male rats did when they were with us (both passed about 5 years back). Cleaning his wheel every day helps a lot as he tends to poo while he runs (talk about talented!). My son and I have been having a ball making him popsicle stick houses, ladders and other goodies! Picture to follow, he is sleeping right now...BTW, that cage is flipping AWESOME!!! :0)


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Put a drop of vanilla in his water and baking soda mixed with the litter. Mice are neat. I've had 11.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I do not recommend the vanilla in the water. It can put animals off drinking as much which makes dehydration a huge concern. I have never had mice, so I cannot say whether the male stink is normal, but vanilla in the water is not the best solution.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

delilahrene said:


> I do not recommend the vanilla in the water. It can put animals off drinking as much which makes dehydration a huge concern. I have never had mice, so I cannot say whether the male stink is normal, but vanilla in the water is not the best solution.


a drop of vanilla in the water is what my breeder friends recommend when i had a few stinky males. It does not harm them at all. There is a nice mouse form call the funmouse. there are a bunch of good people there if you have any questions.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is a link, they are a breeding/pet forum. http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/cleaning-bedding-smell.cfm#decreaseodor this will help with the male smell.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Vanilla in the water is safe technically, but it is not fair to not allow a fresh water source; some pets will stop drinking the "tainted" water. If you are going to have a vanilla water, you at least have to have a second bottle of clean water. Anyway, your mice are super adorable I have always been interested in them . do they form pretty good bonds with people?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

It depends on the mouse's personality. Of course the bond isn't as strong as rats to humans, but mice do show that they like you. Mine will crowd around me when I let them run on a table, and two of the three will climb into my hand and up my arms. They are a lot more skittish than rats though and can be easily frightened by giant human hands


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Morgan1202 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice Mice ;-)


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I have started adding in the Odor Be Gone to Mocha's water and his scent is very much improved, he has no issues with drinking it from what I see. The liquid has no scent but I havn't been brave enough to taste it as of yet. I think adding the OBG or vanilla to their water is no worse than adding vitamins to bird water or dog food.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Charlottesmom said:


> I have started adding in the Odor Be Gone to Mocha's water and his scent is very much improved, he has no issues with drinking it from what I see. The liquid has no scent but I havn't been brave enough to taste it as of yet. I think adding the OBG or vanilla to their water is no worse than adding vitamins to bird water or dog food.


Is OBG chemical based? Be very careful with little mousie stomachs.... I think pure vanilla extract would be better... since its natural...


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

The ingredients are: de-ionized water, dextrose, malic acid, button mushroom extract, citric acid, xanthan gum, sodium benzoate, (a preservative), potassium sorbate (a preservative). I'm going to check them all out but it seems to agree with mousie so far, and really seems to be working!


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

I would have checked before hand.... mice are very very fragile..... I've lost too many the past year alone.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Going on day 4, he's just a spazy as before, I'm giving my vet a call today for a few questions about getting male rats fixed and will ask about the GoodBye Odor (for using it with male mice). I do know that others have used it for male rats with no issues.


----------

